

Doteasy is a domain registrar that is not worth your trust - freejoe76
http://joethink.com/blog/2010/07/doteasy-is-a-domain-registrar-that-is-not-worth-your-trust/

======
ydant
There's a crowd-sourced database of websites that commit this sin (of
storing/returning passwords in plain text), but I can't find it on Google now.

Consider me jaded, while this is good information to have, it seems a bit too
common-place to devote a spot on HN to.

More general discussion on the topic here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=893613>

